# Long Island , NY



## Baker1134 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey all, greetings from Dongan Patent 1134 of Medford New York,


----------



## Raymond Walters (Jan 14, 2012)

Greetings to you brother!


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome brother.  Share much light with us.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 15, 2012)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the site/app!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Baker1134 (Jan 16, 2012)

A little more information

Sorry about the short message starting the forum, I was driving and has just downloaded the app.

My name is Devin Baker, I am the Marshal at my lodge (mentioned before). I came into the fraternity because of my grandfather, a past master of my lodge who now is retired in South Carolina (police officer). I am 23 and a Senior at St. Joseph's college on long island. I am studying secondary English education (H.S. Teacher), but three years ago I took the NYPD test and in August was called in to start the process; I've completed the medical and psyc, and will most likely be starting the academy in July.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Jan 16, 2012)

Best wishes on all of your endeavors, personal, professional & Masonic.


----------



## cog41 (Jan 17, 2012)

Greetings from the Lone Star State!

I wish you well on your new career.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 19, 2012)

Stay safe and untarnished brother.  Thanks for the service to your fellow man.


----------

